# Christmas Day Drive



## moley (May 14, 2002)

No, I'm not that sad ... but Bunny and I will be doing a 200 mile run up to my Mum's in Shropshire - routing M25, M1, M6, M54 and then up north of Shrewsbury - leaving home between 07:00 and 08:00 

If anyone else is having to drive around this route, give us a flash if you see us - we'll be the ones in Santa hats ;D

Anyway, have a safe one.

Merry Christmas.

Moley & Bunny :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PHEW!!!

For a moment I thought you was in for a serious flaming !! ;D

Merry Chrimbo!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> PHEW!!!
> 
> For a moment I thought you was in for a serious flaming !! Â ;D


Yeah, wasn't sure whether to post this or not and thought what the hell - it's Christmas ;D



> Merry Chrimbo!


... and to you and your missus.

Moley.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Chrstmas Day Drive Report ;D

400 mile round trip. Was so easy in the TT - roads fairly empty. Not a TT in sight though - you're all sensibly tucked up drinking :-/

Highlight: Getting flashed by a new mini. Waved to them and got a double wave back (driver and passenger) ;D

Lowlight: Nearly getting side-swiped. I was bombing up in the inside lane and there was this tosser stuck in the middle lane, so as I moved to the outside lane to overtake him, I gave him a flash. He indicated to move to the inside lane and started to do so, so I came back towards the middle lane. Then the b*****d started moving out to the middle lane again  Had to swerve rapidly to avoid getting side swiped - a-hole. Anway, I just put me foot down to get as much distance from him as possible.

Well, hope you all had a good day.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Evening MP,Hope you had a gooden.
I've just done the Minehead to Southampton Cruise and similarly no TT's to Report at all.

Though the folk in Luxborough Nr Watchet that I was having Christmas with claimed to have seen a TT (Bloody silver of course! ;D) a couple of times recently in the village.

Nothing on the roads really and roof down all the way back. ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi John,

Yep had a good (but long) Xmas day. Hope you had a good 'un as well.

There can't be that many TTs in Shropshire either - got loads of looks from the locals ;D.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I guess even more when you got in the car ! :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)




----------

